# Reptile Super Show January 3-4 2009 Pomona, Ca. "Don't miss it!"



## rhacadank (Oct 27, 2008)

Reptile Super Show is coming to the Los Angeles County 
Fairgrounds/ Pomona Fairplex on January 3-4 2009.
Sat. 10-6 and 11-5 Sun. 
The first weekend of 2009, what a way to start off a new year.
There will be 300 tables with some of the biggest names in the industry.
Here is just a small portion of the Vendor List:

Zoo-Med
Kingsnake.com
Reptiles Magazine
Philippe de Vosjoli
FL Chams
Phantom Dragons
Amazing Blue Reptiles
Randy Wright Reptiles
Geckos Etc
Natural History Books
Chondros by Cathy
Isis Reptiles
Kammerflage Kreations
Bluebeast Reptile
Jack Dyer & Associates
Tiki Tiki Reptiles
Reptiles to Inverts
Dak Dragons
Firehouse Dragons
Caliente Dragons
Tropical Elos
Helix Controls
Applegate Reptiles
GBU Enterprises
Ken the Bug Guy
Ron's Reptiles
Nature Substrate
Crossroad Reptiles
Gecko Ranch

*Tortoiseforum.org and Little Foot the Galapagos Tortoise*

Reptile City
BTM Exotics
Jay Sommers
Jon Boone
LLL Reptile
Southbay Tropicals & Reptiles
Jons Jungle
Reptile Depot
T-Rex
Crickets Direct
Geckotopia
Sandfire Dragon Ranch
San Diego Herpetological Society
IRCF
Switzer Reptiles
American Cricket Ranch
Southern California Herpetology Association
Camlon Reptiles
The Gecko Prince
East Bay Vivarium
Tangerine Gecko
Sunland Breeders
Reptile Emporium
Sticky Tongue Farms
Steve Little Reptiles
Shelby Reptiles
and many more.......


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 27, 2008)

Little Foot my Galapagos will be in this show!!! Everyone Please attend!! Tortoiseforum.org will have a booth!!

More information about what else we will be displaying and giving out (free stuff, cheap stuff, fun stuff) will be annouced soon!!


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG, i hope I'm in town for this!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> Little Foot my Galapagos will be in this show!!! Everyone Please attend!! Tortoiseforum.org will have a booth!!
> 
> More information about what else we will be displaying and giving out (free stuff, cheap stuff, fun stuff) will be annouced soon!!



That's a long way for me to drive. Can you assure me there will be lots of turtles and tortoises? I'm really not "into" other reptiles.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be attending the show. Glad to see it is back. Yvonne the last show I went to at Pomona had quite a few torts and turts. Lots and lots of bugs, frogs and lizards. Not sure what this show will bring. Pomona use to have a show 2 times a year. But they only had one last year, and it was a small show. So we shall see. maybe Cory knows more.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 29, 2008)

honestly its hard to tell, it depends on the vendors, and how much the vendors bring, and whether you show up on the saturday or sunday. i really think its going to be a great show, with lots of turtles and tortoises!


----------



## purpod (Nov 1, 2008)

As far as I know, I'll be there ~ That's great that TFO will have a booth!!

Hope to see ya there, Yvonne!!
Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 22, 2008)

Sweet i should be there !


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 3, 2009)

I attended today, it was busy busy! We had great fun, I took my little ones and we picked out our very first famliy pet!
Every booth was packed with people; it was exciting.


----------



## Shanna (Jan 5, 2009)

New here, found out about the forum when I stole one of the bumper stickers for this place. Little Foot was adorable!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2009)

Shanna said:


> New here, found out about the forum when I stole one of the bumper stickers for this place. Little Foot was adorable!



Hi Shanna: Welcome to the forum. Do you have any tortoises?

Yvonne


----------



## Shanna (Jan 5, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Shanna said:
> 
> 
> > New here, found out about the forum when I stole one of the bumper stickers for this place. Little Foot was adorable!
> ...



Yup, two young sulcatas, The Man in the Yellow Hat and Bright Eyes. It was great seeing the big sulcatas there, we have a giant backyard and can't wait to see them roaming around it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi maevamichelle and Shanna welcome to the forum. Shanna I think I may have seen you at the booth. Where your two little Sullys in a clear plastic container? 
Yep I was there too for about 4 1/2 hours and had a great time. It was packed. I will post Pic that I took in the Pic section later tonight. I had a great time with Cory, Bonnie, Josh and of course Littlefoot.


----------



## Shanna (Jan 5, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Hi maevamichelle and Shanna welcome to the forum. Shanna I think I may have seen you at the booth. Where your two little Sullys in a clear plastic container?
> Yep I was there too for about 4 1/2 hours and had a great time. It was packed. I will post Pic that I took in the Pic section later tonight. I had a great time with Cory, Bonnie, Josh and of course Littlefoot.



Do you mean the two who were like, 15, I think? I remember asking their age.

No, I didn't bring mine, they're still babies. I was the one with remnants of blue hair walking around with a skinny Filipino guy. I'd say what I was wearing but I've honestly already forgot.

Though I probably did see you if you were at the booth, I hung around their for awhile contemplating buying a calendar but then remembering I was broke.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a little dissapointed that nobody from Tortoise Forum came by and introduced themselves... If you were there looking for tortoises, you couldn't have missed me.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Tyler, my name is Robyn and I was the heavy set, short lady with short white hair, with the black top and jeans on (not that there were so few people that I would think you would remember me - and I didn't have my forum shirt on.  ). I am sorry I did not introduce myself and will not make that mistake next time. I was the one you showed your new stars to because I had asked what your green tort table was made of and you pointed out the PVC material you use and how light weight your table is. I am impressed with it as not only is it light weight it is water proof; not like the wood ones we have been seeing. By the way I do plan to go onto your site and order at least one in the next month or two.
Tyler, you were very informative and I really enjoyed talking with you. Your Torts looked very healthy and happy and it was very nice to meet you.


----------



## shesdisarming (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys!
I was SO there for the reptile show. It was my first reptile show [oh yeah and my boyfriend, Chris]! He has a bearded dragon, and totally got me sucked into reptiles by buying me a Russian Tort this November for our 4 Year anniversary! Her name is Crush and her cute little mug made me want to visit this show so bad. So we squeaked by and even bought my tort a cactus leaf and fruit, which I cut into pieces and she DEVOURED. Whoever told me that she would love the fruit was SO right, she was ALL over it. Thanks for the awesome advice, and Little Foot was lovely. :]


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for going!!! I am Cory, proud parent of Littlefoot. Tyler, I stopped by, but saw you were really busy, and didnt want to bother you. I am sorry I didnt introduce yourself. You had quite a selection of very high quality animals. Will you be at the San Diego Show in June? If so, I will see you there and be sure to talk up a storm with you!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 6, 2009)

Robyn,
Yeah, I think I remember you, and it was nice to meet you. I did meet alot of people, just nobody that said they were from or on Tortoise Forum. I had been a chameleon breeder in the past, so I spent all my social time with the chameleon people there mostly (FLChams.com, etc) that I have known for years. Glad you liked the tortoise tables! 

Cory,
No biggie, and thanks for the compliments. I did meet you and Josh briefly on Saturday morning over at your booth, but we were indeed very busy at the show, particularly on Saturday. We will be at the San Diego show in June, as well as Sacramento, Salt Lake and Anaheim in September, Chicago in October and Phoenix in November. I also believe there will be another big So Cal show in December, but it's not been announced yet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2009)

TylerStewart said:


> We will be at the San Diego show in June, as well as Sacramento, Salt Lake and Anaheim in September, Chicago in October and Phoenix in November.



Will you please let us know when the actual date of the show in Sacramento is? That's only a 2 hour drive. That's more manageable for me.

Yvonne


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 6, 2009)

September 26-27 is the scheduled date at the Sacramento Convention Center.


----------

